# 2016 springtime in the ozarks festival and swap



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2016)

This event is always a great time, and James Allen is a super nice guy. His museum is really something to see. Last year I found lots of great parts and a bike or two. I encourage anyone in the Midwest area to attend this swap. It's a little ways off yet but definently something to look forward to. Here is the official flyer along with a few pics from last year. See you there.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump it. Always a great event.


----------



## Dweber (Feb 24, 2016)

Was there again last year. Sold bicycles, bicycle parts and antique toys at the swap meet and look forward to participating next year as well. Pedalers Bicycle Museum is a great hidden treasure in the Missouri Ozarks. Worth the trip alone just to see the museum. Will definitely be there again this May.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2016)

Right on. Hope to see you there.


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2016)

This Sunday. See ya there.


----------



## Dweber (May 13, 2016)

Loading the van for Springfield. See you all there!


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2016)

Here's a few pics from the Springfield, Mo swap yesterday. Jake Burnett was kind enough to provide me with these pics since I wasn't able to attend. Enjoy!


----------

